# 10 Gal with Apisto's??



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a trio of Apistogramma sp. 'Rotpunkt' in a 33 gal. The male and bigger female spawned once but my Cardinal Tetra's got the babies unfortunately. I was hoping to move them to a 10 Gal but wonder if it is too small for the trio. Would just moving the pair be a better idea? 

I don't have room for another tank so I either have to figure out a way to make it work in the 33 Gal or move them to one of my 10's. I was hoping to use the 33 for a growout for my HRP's and T. Maculipinnis. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have my triple red apisto C's in a 10g, but they have not parent raised yet?? Due to lack of space or maybe they just won't.

Try the pair (with the female that has had fry) and see if they will parent raise in the 10g.

Good luck


----------

